# 1873 stoneware bottle



## 1VDKHQ (May 19, 2005)

I found this bottle in Greenwood Lake which is half in New York and half in New Jersey.  I have never found a stoneware bottle before. Can anyone tell me if they have ever heard of the name on the bottle.  It is inprinted on the side with:

                           ADRIAN FEHY
                           266 WILLIAM ST
                           NEW YORK
                           1873


----------



## IRISH (May 19, 2005)

Nice bottle, it's an impressed ginger beer or brewed drink of some sort (seems a few of this sort had other drinks in them in the US).


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 19, 2005)

Hi diverboy,
 Stoneware bottles contained alcoholic beverages , soda , beer , medicine , ink , acid , and vulcanizing fluids , ect. 
 Stoneware bottles like your type were most often used in taverns and stores before refrigeration became common. The stoneware bottles kept the contents cold and insulated.

 Impressed on bottle with " Adrian Feyh , 266 William Street , New York , 1873 " 
 Feyh was a brewer , that was located at the Williams street address from  1856 - 1893.

 Brian


----------



## 1VDKHQ (May 19, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the info on the name.  Do you know anywhere I can look up that info.  I tried looking on the internet with no luck.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 20, 2005)

Hi again , I retrived the info from some reference material I have and not from the net. You had no luck finding any info on the net ? 
  Brian


----------



## 1VDKHQ (May 20, 2005)

No I haven't, your information is the most I've received on this bottle.  I will definitley look a little harder.  Thanks for your help.

   Kevin


----------



## tf330fan (Jul 6, 2011)

In doing research for my family tree I accidentally found this thread. I hope it is still active. Adrian was my great great grandfather. I have a picture of him standing in front of the brewery. I had no idea any of these bottles existed until I found this. It is my hope that 1VDKHQ will contact me.


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

Best of luck, did you e-mail him ?


----------



## tf330fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, I did...hoping for a reply.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2011)

> I hope it is still active. Adrian was my great great grandfather. I have a picture of him standing in front of the brewery.


 
 Hello Barry,

 Welcome and thanks for updating. Kevin/1VDKHQ hasn't logged in since '05. Hope you reach him.

 While we're waiting, could'ya stick up a copy of your photo, please?


----------



## kwalker (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I bet that photo would be really neat to have for anyone around here. I love old photographs....especially ones that have something related to bottles in them []


----------



## tf330fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, I hoped I figured out how to do this. I had to scan the pics that my father had made copies of and separate them.


----------



## tf330fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, it works...so lets try it again. If anyone knows where one of these bottles can be located, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 7, 2011)

[]Ive seen lots of stoneware bottles, I have only a few but nice bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello Barry,

 Found a listing: "Trade Names for the brewery at 266/266 Â½ William Street, New York City, NY:
 Adrian Feyhâ€™s Weiss Beer Brewery 1850-1893
 Closed in 1893
 Status of the building is unknown." From.






 "Stoneware Beer Bottle "ADRIAN FEYH 266 - 266 1/2 WM. ST. N.Y. THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD" Feyh was in Manhattan N.Y.C. from 1861 to 1870." From Worthlesspoint.

Holabird  had one in 2002:  "901. Bottles. Adrian Feyh Stoneware Bottle. Has shape and general description of a ginger beer bottle. Brown â€œspeckledâ€ glaze (salt-glazed?), tapered collar top, sloping neck and defined shoulder. Name stamped on side in under graze transfer is: â€œAdrian Feyh, 266 William Street, New York.â€ Similar to #86, p 143 in Stauâ€™s Illustrated Stone Ginger Beer Book, 1984. Clearly a pre-1900 bottle. Found at Lake City, between Columbia Hill and North Bloomfield. Souza Collection. Est. $50-100"

 So what have you found out about Great Grandfather Adrian, other than that he was a handsome, stout hearted guy?


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2011)

...


----------



## tf330fan (Jul 8, 2011)

Among other things, he was the first of our family name to immigrate to the US from Germany when he was 16 years old in 1850. Looks like, judging by census records, he may have been married twice and I may have more relatives than I ever knew about. One of the wives I found had a maiden name of Kolb. I noticed on a list somewhere that there was a brewery in New Jersey run by Kolbs. I haven't yet been able to connect them to it yet.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jul 8, 2011)

There were three firms that brewed Weiss Beer with the Feyh name:

 A & W Fehy, New York, 2 different bottles
 Adreian Feyh, New York, 5 different bottles
 Alexander Feyh, Hoboken, 3 different bottles

 These are listed on sodas and beers:

www.sodasandbeers.com Fehy

 Pictured of Hoboken Bottle:

www.sodasandbeers.com Hoboken Bottle


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jul 8, 2011)

Added the bottle listed above as it was not previously listed.  That makes at least 6 different A. Fehy.  I alos have the following on Alexander Feyh (1862-1877):

 1862-1866 IRS tax records Beer brewer, Weiss Beer.
 1879 Hoboken Feyh, Sophia, wid Alexander, liquors, Ferrt n Central av


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Tod,

 Good work! Why didn't your great site turn up in my googlin and binging? I need some internet lessons from you, sir. Want to give me some _Googlin for Dummies_ tutelage?


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jul 8, 2011)

I comes up, but not at the top of the list.  Two of my feeder sites come up sooner.

 Search on "antique soda bottles" has rankings of 5 (old site/feeder) and 13 (feeder site) and 22 (main site) 
 Search on "antique beer bottles" has a ranking of 4 (old site/feeder) and 12 (main site) and 14 (feeder site)
 Bookmarking it is the best option.


----------



## tf330fan (Jul 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Sodasandbeers
> 
> There were three firms that brewed Weiss Beer with the Feyh name:
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## tf330fan (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, a happy update. A bottle showed up on EBAY. We were able to win it and will give it to my father for Christmas. He will be shocked.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2011)

Well done, Barry,

 Thanks for bringing this back, and delivering the soon to be Best Christmas Present ever.

 Have you found additional information on great great grandfather Adrian, or Alexander from Hoboken?




From Tod.


----------



## kastoo (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like the Stang got dusted!

 Hey Bri..check this out:

 http://www.myrideisme.com/

 Here's my page there:

 http://www.myrideisme.com/Garage/kastoo




> ORIGINAL:  BRIAN S.
> 
> Hi diverboy,
> Stoneware bottles contained alcoholic beverages , soda , beer , medicine , ink , acid , and vulcanizing fluids , ect.
> ...


----------



## tf330fan (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Well done, Barry,
> 
> ...


 

 I'm still doing research. I'd be surprised if Alexander wasn't a relative. Adrian's father-in-law ran the Kolb brewery in NJ. Now we need to find more bottles. I have two brothers and we each have a son. Two of our sons have sons as well. It would be nice to have one to hand down for each but I know there's little chance of that. I'm still amazed that these things still exist.


----------



## ebyny (Jan 16, 2012)

Barry - email or PM me if you get this - we are related and my Mom and your grandpa were cousins - the bottles used to show up alot on ebay but not have seen many in a while.  Did not know the Kolb's were brewers, too - 

 Evelyn


----------



## tf330fan (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, time flies. I can't believe it's been about a year but we found another bottle on EBAY. We now have two. The one we gave my father is in really good shape compared the one my brother won a couple of days ago.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's a Feyh bottle I used to have that was found under a building in Cedar Grove NJ. I love the picture of Mr. Feyh in front of the brewery!


----------



## tf330fan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the picture. But, now where am I going to find one those???? I wish I had known of these things sooner.


----------



## epackage (Aug 26, 2012)

Pm'd you a link Barry, and enlarged your pic, hope you don't mind...Jim


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the glass bottle, thanks to connor, but im still looking for the stoneware so if anyone wants to sell please let me know!


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> I have the glass bottle, thanks to connor, but im still looking for the stoneware so if anyone wants to sell please let me know!


 Link sent Mike...


----------

